# Jon - I have downpayment question...



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

I was considering a 330i, and I did quick configuration on the bmwusa site.

I may be able to put $30K down and finance the balance, but the site wouldn't allow placing such a large downpayment on it. The balance would probably be $14K.

Have you had customers do this, and did bmwfs take the financing on? 

I could as an alternative try getting the balance from a internet loan company like Peoplefirst.com. I think their rates for 36 mos. would be around 4.5%.

Just would like your perspective and experience on this. Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The minimum "carry back" or _amount financed_ 
with BMWFS is $7,500.00..

As long as you are financing that much, it shouldn't be a 
problem.

Also relevant to this discussion is the _Down Payment Program_ 
that applies to vehicles which utilize "Standard" Rates
(i.e. not "Sales Support", e.g. M3).

Depending on their respective credit tier, the buyer
may be eligible for a rate _reduction_ benefit
with a significant down payment...

:bigpimp:

Soemtimes you can get a slightly lower rate through
another lender, but I always prefer to use BMWFS...


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks Jon for your prompt response. I'm up in the SF Bay Area, but I wish we had a Cutter Motors up here.

I know........it's a 4 to 5 hour drive to get down there.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

heat010 said:


> *Thanks Jon for your prompt response. I'm up in the SF Bay Area, but I wish we had a Cutter Motors up here.
> 
> I know........it's a 4 to 5 hour drive to get down there. *


heat,

We have sold literally hundreds (approx 500) of BMWs to 
SF Bay-Area folks online since 1998 (when we began the "Internet Special").

We call it *"The Ultimate Drive Home"*...

If you take the train down or fly, we'll chauffer
you back to our BMW Center is a 7 Series!

:thumbup:

We WILL make it worth your while.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> heat,
> 
> ...


Hell, how can you go wrong with that? Pick up the car in SB and take a tour up PCH back to SF? Man, I'd be all over that if I were heading that way!  :thumbup:


----------

